# Illegal Fowl: A Survey of Municipal Laws Relating to Backyard Poultry and a Model Ord



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

It is more like a research paper than an article, but here it is, great read!!

Illegal Fowl: A Survey of Municipal Laws Relating to Backyard Poultry and a Model Ordinance for Regulating City Chickens


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm glad to see that more and more municipalities are relaxing their ordinances on keeping poultry. I'm also very relieved that I live in the country where I don't have to worry about such things.


----------



## Riverdale (Jun 23, 2012)

Just read the *teaser*, as I did not want to sign up to read the whole article.

I am of two minds from what I read-

First, it is good that more municipalities are allowing small (5-10 birds) flocks.

Second, there are alot of people whom should not be able to own a pet rock who will get chickens, because it is hip.

I have recieved a lot of chickens and rabbits from people who got animals they simply did not have the ability (not fiscal or physical, but 'had them for three weeks, I'm bored, where are the eggs, you mean I gotta feed them *every* day, etc, etc, etc') to raise the birds.


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Riverdale said:


> Just read the *teaser*, as I did not want to sign up to read the whole article.
> 
> I am of two minds from what I read-
> 
> ...


 I so agree!


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

I have the paper saved in a PDF file if anyone wants to read it, I can email it to you. You aren't allowed to post them here, so this was the best I could do. Very interesting and informative read for anyone going up against the court system and chickens. And Yes, I do agree with the pet rock statement...I read the local classifieds and see so many posts "moving can't keep chickens" I usually tell people a pet or animal is a lifetime responsibility. There are food and veterinary costs to be considered. 

I must say I am very happy with my little flock. I feel fortunate that my neighbors are cool and love my rooster. I live in a no roo zone. I did some research in case he has to go and I have a little file started all ready to go if I do get a "chicken police notice". Luckily my neighbors fell in love with him when he was hanging out in the front yard. People walking by always stopped to say hi to him. Some neighbors even miss him outfront lol....


----------



## Riverdale (Jun 23, 2012)

BootedBantam said:


> I have the paper saved in a PDF file if anyone wants to read it, I can email it to you. You aren't allowed to post them here, so this was the best I could do. Very interesting and informative read for anyone going up against the court system and chickens. And Yes, I do agree with the pet rock statement...I read the local classifieds and see so many posts "moving can't keep chickens" I usually tell people a pet or animal is a lifetime responsibility. There are food and veterinary costs to be considered.
> 
> I must say I am very happy with my little flock. I feel fortunate that my neighbors are cool and love my rooster. I live in a no roo zone. I did some research in case he has to go and I have a little file started all ready to go if I do get a "chicken police notice". Luckily my neighbors fell in love with him when he was hanging out in the front yard. People walking by always stopped to say hi to him. Some neighbors even miss him outfront lol....


email it to me, if you would


----------



## Lissa (Oct 23, 2012)

Hey there, I would love to read the article too. My township has recently discussed a proposal on keeping chickens and it is up for further discussion at this time. They are limiting backyard flocks to 6 hens, no roosters except 2x every 2 years for conjugal visits for 2 weeks and you have to have 1.5 acres. I have 1.25 acres and a silkie rooster too. He has been out there for 5 months and luckily he never crows before 7:30 a.m.(but crows off/on all day), I honestly don't think the neighbors know where the sound comes from except the ones closest to me bc there is a farm down the road. Hoping I would be grandfathered in since I already have my flock in place. But like Booted Bantam said, I need to start building my file just in case. Thanks!


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Please send your email address to me in a message and I will do my best to send it out. I also have several articles saved on my pinterest that are great for challenging the system and resources to back up a good case.


----------

